# Kayak fishing OBX with Video



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

My buddy Chory and I headed out to a spot a little south to try to get out of the all this NE wind. The creeks are small here so it can only get but so bad. Well, it was still pretty windy but the Hobie made it super easy to navigate around and still fish while manuevering the kayak in the wind. We managed to catch plenty of small trout, a flounder, a sea mullet, a grey trout, a white perch, and a couple solid slot pups. Fun times! I threw together a little vid for you guys, check it out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ_EGahobCU


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice video! What part of the Outer Banks? Not the exact spot, but generally.


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

JamesRiverVa said:


> Nice video! What part of the Outer Banks? Not the exact spot, but generally.


The creeks around Oregon Inlet are ON . . . shallow water and pencil grass is good


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great video.Thanks for sharing.


----------

